# Countdown to commercial



## Sam Ray (Jul 30, 2012)

This might impossible without the skip feature, but with the skip feature I assume it would be possible to optionally show a countdown to the next commercial break. That is, how long until we need to press _Skip_.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

With auto-skip, why would you need this?


----------

